# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 23ο Πανελλήνιο Kύπελλο 2017 (5 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι)

## Polyneikos

Το “23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness” θα διεξαχθεί την Κυριακή 5 Νοεμβρίου 2017 στο  κλειστό Ολυμπιακό Γυμναστήριο Γαλατσίου.


 Ζύγιση, μέτρηση, καταγραφή Αθλητών : 9.00 πμ – 12.00 μμ
Έναρξη αγώνων: 5:00 μμ



*Η αφισσα του 23ου Πανελλήνιου Κυπελλου

*​


Τα πρώτα ονόματα αθλητών που ξέρω οτι θα αγωνιστούν είναι ο* Ράλλης Ράλλης* (-100 , λογικά), *Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης* (-100),* Νικος Μουσουνίδης* (+100),* Νικος Ανδριακόπουλος* (Μasters BB), πιθανόν και ο *Άκης Καραγιάννης* στην Μasters.
Και οι γυναικείς κατηγορίες θα έχουν ενδιαφέρον , με αρκετές συμμετοχές στην Bikini Fitness αλλά και στις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το “23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness” θα διεξαχθεί την Κυριακή 5 Νοεμβρίου 2017 στο Palai του  Ολυμπιακoύ Κέντρου Γαλατσίου, δίπλα απο το κλειστό.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι Γενικοί νικητές (Overall) των κατηγοριών που θα συμμετάσχουν στο 23ο Πανελλήνιο κύπελλο που θα διεξαχθεί στις 5 Νοεμβρίου 2017 κατόπιν αξιολόγησης θα λάβουν επαγγελματική κάρτα IFBB ELITE PRO  με την προϋπόθεση ,να λάβουν μέρος στη διοργάνωση IFBB DIAMOND CUP που θα διεξαχθεί στις 24-25 Νοεμβρίου στο ΜΙΛΑΝΟ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ζωντανή μετάδοση του 23ου Πανελλήνιου Κυπέλλου Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness - Κυριακή 5 Νοεμβρίου

Το Link του καναλιού FOCUS WEBTV το οποίο σε συνεργασία με την ΕΟΣΔ θα μεταδώσει τον αγώνα του Κυπέλλου ζωντανά




Το “23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης& Fitness” θα διεξαχθεί την Κυριακή 5 Νοεμβρίου 2017 στο Palai του Ολυμπιακoύ Κέντρου Γαλατσίου, δίπλα απο το κλειστό.
Η ζωντανή μετάδοση θα αρχίσει στις 3:30 μ.μ. με ρεπορτάζ και συνεντεύξεις και η ροή του αγώνα στις : 5:00 μ.μ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία το 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Στον αγώνα συμμετείχαν 92 αθλητές σε 27 κατηγορίες

Αναλυτικά οι συμμετοχές/κατηγορία

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι συγκρίσεις για τον Γενικό Τίτλο Bodybuilding

*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2017 - Γενικός Νικητής, ο Θάνος Αλιμπάκης!

*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2017 - Overall Classic Bodybuilding

*Oι νικητές των τριών κατηγοριών - βάσει ύψους - διαγωνίστηκαν για τον Γενικό Τίτλο Classic Bodybuilding, ο νικητής του οποίου θα είχε δικαίωμα απόκτησης Elite Pro Card της IFBB.
Ο Σταύρος Θεμόπουλος (-1.75) , ο Θοδωρής Κορωνίδης (-1.80) και ο Κώστας Στεφανίδης (+1.80), συγκρούστηκαν σε μια ωραία αθλητική κόντρα αφού πρώτα είχαν κερδίσει τις κατηγορίες τους.
Ο *Κώστας Στεφανίδης* σε φοβερή κατάσταση, από τους αθλητές που τράβηξαν τα βλέμματα της βραδυάς, Γενικός Νικητής Classic Bodybuilding!

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο Κωστας Στεφανιδης αν υπηρχε επαθλο του ''*πιο βελτιωμενου αθλητη*'' νομιζω θα το δικαιουταν , με δευτερο τον Ακη Καραγιαννη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γενικος νικητης οπως το περιμεναμε ο θαυμασιος Θανος Αλιμπακης , πιστευω ο πιο ελπιδοφορος αθλητης αυτη τη στιγμη στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2017 - Overall Bikini Fitness*


Oι νικήτριες των κατηγοριών, Μελίνα Πετρίνι , Ευαγγελία Κεραμιδά , Μαριλένα Στρατή  και  Kristine Jansone, αγωνίστηκαν για την Γενική Νικήτρια που θα κέρδιζε και την Elite Pro Card.
Η *Μαριλένα Στρατή,* αναβαθμισμένη και στην καλύτερη φόρμα της αθλητικής της πορείας , αναδείχθηκε Γενική Νικήτρια Bikini Fitness!








































*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2017 - Overall Body Fitness
*
Oι νικήτριες των κατηγοριών Body Fitness Χριστίνα Ζώργιανου και Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη, σε μια επανάληψη της "μάχης" του 30ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος.
Οι δύο κορυφαίες αθλήτριες των τελευταίων ετών, με νικήτρια την *Χριστίνα Ζώργιανου 
*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2017 - Overall Μens Physique*


Oι νικητές των κατηγοριών Μens Physique, Γιάννης Λιάσκας (Εφήβων), Γιάννης Τίλλος (-1.78) και ο Γιώργος Χασάπης  (+1.78) διαγωνίστηκαν για τον Γενικό Τίτλο.
*Γενικός Νικητής Μens Physique και κάτοχος πλέον Elite Pro, o Γιάννης Τίλλος!*

































*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery
*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Aξιος νικητης ο Αλιμπακης :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 

Αλλα,πιο κομμενος δεν ειχε κατεβει στον προηγουμενο αγωνα?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Αλιμπάκης θεωρω ξεκάθαρος νικητής και σ αυτο το θέμα ήταν ξεκάθαρο και εύκολο το έργο των κριτών , πάντα με βάση αυτο που βλέπουμε στις φωτο οσο και να απέχουν απο την πραγματικότητα του λάιβ 
έχει φορτώσει κι άλλο μυικά και χωρις να χάσει απο την ποιότητα που έχει , όπως και η Χριστίνα Ζωργιανού που έχουμε πεί οτι τόχει γι αυτη την κατηγορία και γι αυτο και πάει τρένο στις διοργανώσεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Aξιος νικητης ο Αλιμπακης
> 
> Αλλα,πιο κομμενος δεν ειχε κατεβει στον προηγουμενο αγωνα?


Ήταν 6-7 κιλα πιο βαρύς από την προηγούμενη εμφάνιση του τον Μαϊο, τότε ήταν 99 κιλα και τώρα 105-106.
The next big thing, αν θέλει να συνεχίσει :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

με τοσα κιλα βαρύτερος σε τόσο λίγο διάστημα και η φόρμα που πέτυχε πάλι σούπερ ήταν , το ιδανικό θα έλεγα και διατήρησε το ωραίο σχήμα και αναλογίες , πιστεύω αν το θέλει μπορεί να κάνει μεγάλες διακρίσεις και σε αγώνες Πανευρωπαικου και Παγκοσμίου επιπέδου!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tomaxok

ιχνος κοιλιας.πιστευω οτι ο αλιμπακης εχει αλλα 10κ να βαλει.ας πει τη γνωμη κ κανενας ειδικος.απο γραμωση πως παει?

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα αποτελέσματα του 23ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ*

(Επισυνάπτεται και το .pdf αρχείο)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παίδων - Open

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Κορασίδων


*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΒΒ Εφήβων


*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men's Physique Εφήβων
*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness Νεανίδων


*








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ιχνος κοιλιας.πιστευω οτι ο αλιμπακης εχει αλλα 10κ να βαλει.ας πει τη γνωμη κ κανενας ειδικος.απο γραμωση πως παει?


Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ειδικος κανεις για να δει οτι κ απο γραμμωση ηταν πολυ καλος , κ ενα μονο κλικ κατω να ηταν απο τον Μαιο ηταν πιο μεγαλος οσο επρεπε γι αυτο το διαστημα για να ειναι καλυτερος κ παντα εντυπωσιακος.

Στο *Overall Bikini Fitness* η *Μαρινελα Στρατη* οντως αναβαθμισμενη κ στην καλυτερη της φορμα που την εχω δει απο κοντα ,δεν ειχε ευκολο εργο απεναντι στην κ αυτη αναβαθμισμενη κ σε τελεια φορμα Ευαγγελια Κεραμιδα που φαινοταν πιο γραμμωμενη (ομορφα ομως) ,θελω να πιστευω οτι προφανως οι κριτες γνωριζουν καλυτερα τα κριτηρια για το πια θα διακριθει καλυτερα σε διεθνεις αγωνες. Σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση τα βλεματα των κριτων να μην επεσαν κ στην πανεμορφη Αλονα Κατση με τα καλυτερα ποδια για μενα στην κατηγορια.

*Overall Body Fitness* κ αυτη τη φορα αντιστραφηκε το αποτελεσμα του Μαιου αναμεσα σε *Χριστινα Ζωργιανου* κ Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη. Και οι δυο λιγο πιο ''απαλες'' απο την τελευταια φορα αλλα παντα σε αγωνιστικη φορμα.

*Overall Μens Physique* κ η πιο ''σπανιοτητα'' του σωματος του εξαιρετικου *Γιαννη Τιλλου* επικρατησε του γενικου νικητη του Μαιου Ιωαννη Λιασκα χωρις να εχει χασει κατι απο τη φορμα του κ αυτος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μasters 40-49


*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Μasters 40-49*

Ας ξεκινησoυμε τη κατηγορια με τον* Αγγελο Κακανη* , αυτη τη φορα ηταν οπως τον ξερουμε...ογκωδης ,γεματος ,επιβλητικος κ με καλη γραμμωση για τα δεδομενα του , παρολαυτα δεν μπορεσε να κερδισει τον *Ακη Καραγιαννη* που εμφανιστηκε πληρως αναβαθμισμενος με περισσοτερα κιλα κ σκληρος σαν πετρα ,δικαια πηρε την *1η* θεση αφηνοντας τον Αγγελο στη *2η*.
Την *τριαδα* συμπληρωσε καθαρα ο *Χρηστος Κουσης*  , την 4η θεση την πηρε ο *Λεωνιδας Ρηγουτσος* που ηταν πιο ετοιμος απο τον *Θοδωρο Δερματιδη* που παντα εχει καποια δυνατα σημεια αλλα δεν ηταν τοσο γραμμωμενος.

----------


## strong(er)

Μιας και είδα λίγο το live , ο ρηγουτσος (Ν17) ήταν σε αρκετά καλή  κατάσταση αλλά είχε  μικρότερο όγκο 
Δεν ξέρω αν βγήκαν το  πρωϊ τα αποτελέσματα αλλά έπρεπε να παίξει για 2η θέση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μasters 50+*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding  -1.75*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Μasters 50+*

Δυνατος παικτης για την κατηγορια ο *Αλεξανδρος Συλβεστριδης* χωρις συγκριση στη* 1η* θεση.
*2ος* ο φιλος κ με παμπολες συμμετοχες *Κωστας Παπαιωαννου* κ *3ος Γερασιμος Μαρκαντωνατος* με συνεχεις συμμετοχες τελευταια ,ηταν καλυτερος κ πιο ετοιμος αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75*

Η *1η* θεση καπαρωμενη απο την αρχη απο τον πιο μυωδη κ ''σκληρο'' *Σταυρο Θωμοπουλο* , *2ος* ο *Ανδρεας Βρυωνης*  με ωραιο σχημα,* 3ος ο Αθανασιος Σαβακης* χαρηκε την θεση του κ ολο τον αγωνα :01. Wink:  .
*4ος* ο *Χρηστος Στεργιου* που ενω σε relax φαινοταν καπως ''απλος'' οταν ποζαριζε αλλαζε προς το καλυτερο με καλα σημεια κ πιστευω προσπαθησε για τριαδα.
*5ος* ο *Αναστασιος Νεβολιανης* ,*6ος* ο *Λεωνιδας Ρηγουτσος* στη τριτη συννεχομενη συμμετοχη του κ *7ος ο Χαραλαμπος Χουιδης*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80*

Παντα με την εξαιρετικη του γραμμωση ο *Θεοδωρος Κορωνιδης*  κ ας ηταν ενα κλικ πισω σε λεπτομερεια απ την εκπληκτικη εμφανιση του Μαιου ,ευκολα στην *1η* θεση.
*2ος κ 3ος* αντιστοιχα οι *Ηλιας Χρυσοβεργης κ Αποστολος Ρηγας* ,σε καλη κατασταση κ κοντα μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80*

Την πλεον καταληλη στιγμη αποφασισε να παιξει στην ''Μεγαλη'' ομοσπονδια ο* Κωστας Στεφανιδης*, κ αυτο οχι απλα γιατι πηρε την *1η* θεση αλλα γιατι εμφανιστηκε πληρως αναβαθμισμενος κ 100% καλυτερος ,κ σε μαζα κ μυικοτητα κ προσδιορισμο ,κ οχι μονο εχασε σε συμμετρια κ σχημα αλλα βελτιωθηκαν κ αυτα.
Ο *Γιαννης Θεραπος* με το ομορφο σχημα κ μυικοτητα ,στην αρχη με καποιες δυνατες του ποζες προσπαθησε να απειλησει τον ''Εμπειρο'' :01. Wink:  . Ισως να μπορουσε να το κανει μονο εαν ηταν ''κομματια'' κ να μη κραταγε λιγα νερα ,ετσι πηρε φυσιολογικα την 2η θεση.
Κ οι αλλες τρεις θεσεις ''καθαρες'' ,με *3ο* τον *Αθανασιο Κατσαρο* ,*4ο* τον *Χρηστο Μαβιλιδη* κ *5ο* τον *Νικολαο Τοπολικα*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness  -1.60*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness  -1.69*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness Masters*








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness -1.60*

Μετα απο ενα χρονο ακριβως η επανεμφανιση της *Ευαγγελιας Κεραμιδα* ηταν απιστευτης βελτιωσης σε ολα ,1η θεση εδω κ ειχε ελπιδες για το overall που ισως οριακα το εχασε απο την πρωταθλητρια Μ. Στρατη.
*2η η Μελινα Πετρινη* κ αυτη πολυ πιο ''προπονημενη'' κ βελτιωμενη απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση της τον Μαιο στο Ιntercontinental.
*3η* η γλυκια :01. Wink:  *Δεσποινα Μιχαηλιδου*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness -1.64 * 

Σε τελεια κατασταση κ πιο ηπια μυικοτητα η* Μαριλενα Στρατη* στη *1η* θεση κ γενικη νικητρια στα Bikini αργοτερα.
*2η η Κριστιν Τζανσον* με πολυ καλα στοιχεια για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας κ *3η η Στελα Λελεκελη* που επαιξε κ μονη της στη Bikini νεανιδων.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness -1.69*

Η θαυμασια κ γλυκητατη (δηλωνω fun της :01. Wink:  )  *Αλονα Κατση*  κ με τελεια ισορροπημενα γυμνασμενα ποδια δικαια στη *1η* θεση.
*Η Αντριανα Καγια* δεν ηταν στην εντυπωσιακη κατασταση του Μαιου κ με βαψιμο προσωπου που δεν την κολακευε στη* 2η* θεση.
*3η η Silvia Geiger* με πολυ καλο σωματοτυπο κ αυτη εχει περιθωρια βελτιωσης αν συνεχισει.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women's Wellness*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness +1.63
*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women's Wellness*

Νεοσυστατη κατηγορια κ* νικητρια* εδω η *Κατια Πατερακη* με *2η την Ελενη Μακρη*.
Χωρις να γνωριζω ακριβως τα κριτηρια της κατηγοριας (μαλλον αναλογιες Bikini με περισσοτερα κιλα;  ) κ αν κ fun της Κατιας Πατερακη πρεπει να πω οτι αυτη τη φορα δεν ηταν σε καλη αγωνιστικη φορμα οπως μας εχει συνηθισει.
Κατι για ''φαλτσοσφυριγμα'' ακουστηκε καπου απο πισω :01. Wink:      Δεν ξερω.....ας πει καθενας τη γνωμη του θα ηταν ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

* Βody Fitness -1.63 * 

*1η η Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* ,*2η η Ολγα Νοβικοβα* φανηκε οτι ειχε προσπαθησει . 



*Body Fitness +1.63*

K οι δυο αθλητριες υψηλου επιπεδου ,τα ''σχηματα'' της *Χριστινας Ζωριανου* κερδισαν την ποιοτικη μυικοτητα της *Βασιλικης Αγιαννοπουλου*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βody Fitness Masters
*








*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women's Physique

*








*

**Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.78
*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery

Mens Physique +1.78

*





*


**Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βody Fitness Masters*

*1η* η* Βασιλικη Αγιαννοπουλου*
*2η* η *Ολγα Νοβικοβα*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Physique -1.78*

Mαχη για την πρωτη θεση αναμεσα σε δυο θαυμασιους διδυμους με τελειο σωματοτυπο κ ποιοτητα για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας , με ομοιοτητα μυων ...κ προσωπων  :01. Wink: απο καρμπον ευτηχως ειχαν διαφορα υψους γιατι αλλιως θα ειμαμε προβλημα :01. Wink: .  Τελικα οπως το προεβλεψα* 1ος* βγηκε ο πιο ψηλος *Ιωαννης Τιλος* κ *2ος ο Πετρος Τιλος*.   Δικαια γιατι σαν ψηλοτερος ειχε μεγαλυτερα ευρη κ μπορεσαν να ''απλωσουν'' καλυτερα  .  ''Ας μαλωσουν στο σπιτι τωρα'' οπως ειπε κ ο προεδρος πριν αναγγειλει το αποτελεσμα :01. Razz: .
Στη *3η* θεση ο *Δημητρης Δρακος* καθαρα ,*4ος ο Φιλιππος Παπαδοπουλος* πραγματι πολυ βελτιωμενος αλλα δεν μπορουσε για τριαδα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Physique -1.78*

Αμφιρροπο κ εδω το αποτελεσμα για την πρωτη θεση αναμεσα στον πιο ομορφα συμμετρικο *Παυλο Λαμπρου* κ τον πιο τονισμενο κ ''καθαρο'' *Γιωργο Χασαπη* ...που πηρε τελικα την* 1η* θεση αφηνοντας στη *2η* τον Λαμπρου.
''Ευκολες'' οι αλλες θεσεις με *3ο* τον *Χρηστο Μαβιλιδη* ,*4ο* τον* Νικο Σταθοπουλο* κ* 5ο* τον *Αναργυρο Κεχαγια*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Muscular Mens Physique


*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βodybuilding -70
*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βodybuilding -80















Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Muscular Mens Physique*

Νεα κατηγορια κ αυτη κ στη *1η* θεση δικαια  ο FABRICCIO TROVAO *2ος ο Νικος Μαργελος* παντα σε καλη φορμα ,*3ος ο Αθανασιος Κατσαρος* ,ενω κ ο* 4ος Νο 82* δεν ηταν καθολου κακος απλως δεν ειχε γραμμωσει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βodybuilding -70*

*1ος* ευκολα ο *Αθανασιος Σαβακης* ,*2ος ο Παυλος Γκαβρεας* με καλα ποδια κ* 3ος ο Κωστας Παπαιωαννου* που εκανε αλλη μια φορα ηρωικη προσπαθεια προετοιμασιας μεσω τραυματισμων.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βodybuilding -80*

*1ος* ο YOYSIEF JEMY σε πολυ δυνατη εμφανιση ,*2ος* ο βελτιωμενος σε καθαροτητα-τονικοτητα JACK ABUFARHA κ *3ος* ο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΠΙΜΠΑΣ που ηταν πολυ μυωδης αλλα εχανε λιγο σε συμμετρια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βodybuilding -90*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βodybuilding -100*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Βodybuilding +100

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βodybuilding -90*

Βουνο απο μπαλες μυων ο ΤΖΕΚΙΣΧΑΝ ΙΓΚΝΤΙΡ στην *1η* θεση ,* 2ος* ο ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΓΕΝΙΑΤΑΚΗΣ  που φαινοταν οτι τα ειχε δωσει ολα στη προετοιμασια κ ειχε φτασει σε τρομερη κατασταση ,πρεπει να προσεξει μονο ενα δυο σημεια του που του κοβουν ποντους.
*3ος* ο ELKHAN KHORTAS πολυ καλος κ αυτος ηθελε κι αλλο γραμμωση για πιο ψηλα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βodybuilding -100*

Δυο πολυ γνωστοι κ κορυφαιοι αθλητες εδω ,με *2ο* τον *Αναργυρο Δουκιδη* που φαινοταν πιο ογκωδης κ με καποια δυνατα σημεια κ *1ο* τον πιο συμμετρικο κ με καλυτερους κοιλιακους *Ραλλη Ραλλη*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Βodybuilding +100*

Παγκοσμιας κλασης οι δυο πρωτοι αθλητες αλλα δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι αλλη απο την *1η* θεση για τον εκπληκτικο με μελλον *Θαναση Αλυμπακη*.
Μελλον ομως εχει  σιγουρα  κ ο *Νικος Μουσουνιδης* στη *2η* θεση.
*3ος ο Παναγιωτης Αλυσανδρακης* .

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ψηλό επίπεδο όλες οι κατηγορίες. Πολλοί γνωστοί αθλητές βελτιωμένοι, αλλά και κάποιοι που θα περίμενα περισσότερα. Ο Αλυμπάκης, χαρισματικός πολύ καλή παρουσία. Θα τολμήσω να πω ότι μου θυμίζει τον Αργυράκη από άποψη αναλογιών, μικρή μέση, φαρδείς ώμοι, πολύ καλός προσδιορισμός, γεμάτα πόδια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δικιο έχεις Πάνο υπάρχουν κοινα σαν σχήμα σώματος με τον Στράτο ,στα σύν του  Αλιμπάκη είναι το ύψος και αυτές οι αναλογίες στο ύψος του τον κάνουν πιο εντυπωσιακό , γι αυτο και να έχει δίπλα του εξίσου καλούς μυώδης και γραμμωμένους αθλητες κερδίζει σε αρμονία συμμετρία στον γύρο των ρηλάξ και μόνο κάποιος καλός αθλητης που θα μπορεί να έχει τρομερή σκληράδα θα μπορεί να τον απειλήσει σοβαρα
Και ο Νίκος ο Μουσουνίδης πάρα πολυ καλός και σε σημεία και κάποιες πόζες αν και δεν είδα τον αγωνα λάιβ , πρέπει να τον κόντραρε στα ίσια

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι 5 κάτοχοι πλέον Elite Pro Card, μετά τις νίκες του στα Overall των κατηγοριών τους 

*Men's Physique  - Γιάννης Τίλλος
*






*Βikini Fitness - Μαριλένα Στρατή*







*Βοdy Fitness - Xριστίνα Ζώργιανου*







*Classic Bodybuilding - Κώστας Στεφανίδης* 








*Bodybuilding - Θάνος Αλυμπάκης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Highlights από το 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

Tο αφιέρωμα του 23ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου της ΕΟΣΔ, απο το* 22ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness

*

----------

